# [SOLVED] b43 firmware - some kind of mismatch?

## CoolnessItself

Hi all!

I'm having trouble using b43-fwcutter.

lspci -vnn 

tells me that I have a BroadCom 4312 [14e4:4315 (rev 01)]

I have b43 from the amd64 2.6.34-r6. This site tells me it's a LP-PHY card, and I should download the 4.174.64.19 (mislabeled 4.178.10.4) firmware.

/usr/bin/b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o

fails because it doesn't recognize the md5sum. So I see what b43-fwcutter is expecting with the -l switch. It's looking for 9207bc565c2fc9fa1591f6c7911d3fc0.

I google that, and it looks like this md5sum is coming from firmware 4.80.53.0, which, according to this site again, is for b43 in the 2.6.24 kernel.

It looks like my wireless card should work on my kernel 2.6.34 kernel, but b43-fwcutter says b43 thinks it's in the 2.6.24 kernel. Is that right? How do I fix?Last edited by CoolnessItself on Fri Sep 17, 2010 11:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

If b43 was was built into the kernel you should recompile with b43, b43legacy, and ssb disabled in the configuration. Then (ignoring module not founds) run:

```
modprobe -r b43

modprobe -r b43legacy

modprobe -r ssb

modprobe -r wl

emerge --unmerge b43-fwcutter

echo "blacklist ssb" >> /etc/modprobe.d/50-blacklist.conf

echo "blacklist b43legacy" >> /etc/modprobe.d/50-blacklist.conf

echo "blacklist b43" >> /etc/modprobe.d/50-blacklist.conf

echo "blacklist ndiswrapper" >> /etc/modprobe.d/50-blacklist.conf

emerge broadcom-sta

modprobe wl

reboot
```

----------

## nddeluca

yeah dont use the b43 driver.  I have the same card, works fine with the broadcom-sta package.

The install will let you know what kernel config to use, otherwise when I get home I can look to see what

configuration I used.  One of the options is hard to find in the 2.6.33 and newer kernels.

----------

